# A note for guests / folks not logged in.



## Chris (Feb 18, 2008)

If you look at the members online, the guest count is now going to be cut drastically. To conserve server load, I've set a supremely low timeout for guest sessions.

Just FYI if anyone's wondering "Hey, where did all the guests go?".


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 18, 2008)

Join or Perish!


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2008)

Basically.  There was just no point in leaving 200+ apache connections open all the time to people who don't sign up.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2008)

That's awesome. 

Become one of us or die, fuckers.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Become one of us or die, fuckers.


 
That's a keeper!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Become one of us or die, fuckers.



That needs to be on the next batch of t shirts.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> That needs to be on the next batch of t shirts.



I'd buy one.


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 19, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> That needs to be on the next batch of t shirts.



Nah man, 'Join or Perish! ' would be epic


----------

